# Interesting 28mm C40 seat post, anyone see one like this?



## Jonr55 (Sep 22, 2010)

I just picked up what for all practical purposes is a NOS C40 and it has an engraved and Gold filled Club on the main part of the post near the top. I have a C50 with that same post an a white printed Club that fads and wears over time,

Can anyone shed light on this particular type?


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Sounds like the same seatpost that came with my C40 frame. You can get a shim and use a regular 27.2mm post if you want. I doubt the post on the C50 is any different aside from color of the club. I don't recall mine being engraved, but then again, I've never looked at it all that closely. Its a nice bike, ride it and enjoy it.


----------



## Jonr55 (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, and I am certainly going to enjoy the bike to the fullest! I just found this one a bit different, and almost thought is might have been part of the 40th edition that had Gold accent parts. All the others I have seen (C40/C50) where all just painted on to the stem and generally would wear off over time.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

the Golden one probably came with the special anniversary C40


----------



## Jonr55 (Sep 22, 2010)

That would be rather cool, as I would think not that many were made or hanging My around! My frame is a pre-B-Stay with the Star Carbon threadless headset, painted in Rabobank colors with the rider on the Top Tube.


----------

